# My CEOTP Application :o



## derael (14 Mar 2006)

I just thought I would share the status of my CEOTP application considering there doesn't seem to be much info around here for that particular enrollment plan.

-Dropped off my application form on the Feb. 27th.
-Received a call from the CFRC on Mar 3rd to schedule for the CFAT.
-Completed the CFAT today, Mar 14th.

Turns out my Medical (0930) and Interview (1100) will be on the same day, one right after the other on April 7th.

For the fitness test I can apparently complete anytime before then I just have to arrange it by calling the number they gave me and head out to CFB Edmonton.

Keep in mind this is all happening in Edmonton and this isn't a Pilot application which I've seen mentioned alot when the CEOTP was also mentioned. Infantry was my #1 MOC so thats probably a good reason everything is going so quickly. 

Anyone else going CEOTP?  ???


----------



## mbhabfan (14 Mar 2006)

ceotp pilot here hopefully.  I should hear an aircrew selection date tomorrow.


----------



## double0three (14 Mar 2006)

Yeah I don't know what the deal with CEOTP and pilot is, but they certainly seem to go hand in hand.  CEOTP is probably a lot of work, but I think it might be worth it.  I am currently applying for ROTP but CEOTP is something I'm considering should I have the option to switch.  You get up and going a lot quicker, although it's a lot more work at first.


----------



## derael (15 Mar 2006)

Ah well they pretty much told me I shouldn't even bother trying to get any school done in my first 3 years, but maybe that advice is more geared to the pilots.


----------



## Former291er (20 Mar 2006)

derael said:
			
		

> I just thought I would share the status of my CEOTP application considering there doesn't seem to be much info around here for that particular enrollment plan.
> 
> -Dropped off my application form on the Feb. 27th.
> -Received a call from the CFRC on Mar 3rd to schedule for the CFAT.
> ...



Hey bro,
    I am also going in for CEOTP, although I am trying out for Pilot and if i do not pass the aircrew selection, hopefull april 1 brings some new openings for CEOTP for the new fiscal year.
Its rare, for me anyway, to hear other people trying out for ceotp. I have previous NCM experience so my application process took quite a bit longer than most. I actually have to do my PT test again because its been that long, 1.5 years waiting now. Waiting is hard, but the outcome is so worth it. The military is a great life, in my experience, and I can't wait to get back.

Everyone out there going in for CEOTP pls keep updates. There doesn't seem to be many of us. lol.
Rob.

*_Milnet.ca staff edit for site policy_*


----------



## derael (20 Mar 2006)

Well I just scheduled my fitness test today for March 28th, so everything is now in order and I just have to show up now. 

Does anyone know when BOTC is should we make it through selection?

I'm guessing that we would most likely all end up on the same course considering there are so few of us it seems, but thats purely a *guess*.

Anyone have info on this stuff?


----------



## double0three (20 Mar 2006)

BOTC is usually only in September, but this year they are having one in June as well.  This is what I have heard in some other threads.


----------



## derael (28 Mar 2006)

*UPDATE*

Well I just finished my fitness test about an hour ago, and really there isn't much to worry about if you're in decent shape.(Then again everyones definition of "decent" is different so best go in prepared rather than unprepared.

Step Test

There seems to be a lot of information going around this site about this test that may not be completely correct. There were a lot of questions as to why some people only had to do two stages of the step test and others had to do three. Well the first reason could be that you failed, but they'll tell you and you won't be doing anymore tests after you fail that part anyways. When I did mine I only did one stage. Why? I asked the tester about this, he said it was because they can pretty much calculate where you will end up after three stages. So SOME testers may stop you after one or two stages if you are doing well enough. This won't mean that some testers won't make you do all three stages anyways but it does explain why some people only have to do one or two instead of all three.

_Result - Pass_

Grip Test

Pretty simple. You hold out your arm and grip the device and squeez it as you lower your arm to your side. You need a total score of 75.

_Result - 105/Pass_

Push Ups

The tester just had me start from the down position with my thumbs under my armpits. Lower yourself till your arms are parallel to the ground.(Your nose will roughly be about 2-3 inches from the ground) I wanted better results and I have achieved higher numbers at home but I was a bit nervous so this could have lowered my count somewhat. Just make sure you go in relaxed. If you've prepared properly there is nothing to worry about. Also DO NOT STOP...you can not rest during this test...once you do...you're done.

_Result - 57/Pass_

Sit Ups

Final portion of the test. You lay on a mat with your legs at 90 degrees. The tester will holder you feet down and you do as many as you can in 60 seconds. Pretty easy. You can rest during this test but you only have 60 seconds to complete you 19 situps, so don't think you have all day.

_Result - 43/Pass_

My interview and medical are on Friday April 7th. I haven't heard anything about my CFAT results but from what I gather from the information on here is that they won't schedule you for your interview and medical if you didn't get the required results on your CFAT. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## derael (11 Apr 2006)

*UPDATE #2*

On April 7th I went in for my medical and interview. I got there at 0915 and everything wrapped up around 1245.

Medical
Well I'm not going to go into great detail about this because there were a lot of various tests that were done. I'm pretty sure there is another recruiting thread that covers all of this, but one thing that struck me was the sheer amount of questions they ask you during the medical. It’s nothing to stress about, just be honest and hope for the best. Although somehow I got less than 20/20 vision according to their eyesight test, but a confirmation test at a professional eye doctor later confirmed that was completely not true. You can see my small rant about that on this thread. 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41983.0.html

Other then that I was required to get my test results from an undiagnosed condition I had a little over a year ago. So they gave me a sheet for my doctor to fill out and requested results from my EEG and MRI so they could see that they in fact came back as normal. Simple, got it done and handed it all in on the next weekday. I think my doctor even forgot to charge me...unless I get a nasty bill in the mail haha.  >

Interview

Simple enough, but it’s been said tons of times before...know your trades/occupations! They are not kidding! I really knew only a lot about my first MOC choice which was infantry. I knew a fair amount about Armour(2nd) but almost nothing about arty.  Other than that the interview was pretty easy, and I finally found out that I did very well on the CFAT which was nice to know. He said he found me suitable as an Infantry Officer and that he would make his recommendation as such, and then that was pretty much it, shook hands and made my exit.

So now I get to play the waiting game, hopefully it won't be too long. The Captain that did my interview did say he would ensure everything goes through processing ASAP, so maybe it won't be so long.


----------



## Former291er (11 Apr 2006)

Congrats on completing the process. Now you get to have the fun of sitting by the phone.lol. All I have left to do for my ceotp pilot application is the aircrew selection which I am going up for from the 24-28th of April, then I will be playing the waiting game too.
I noticed you said you had to go to cfb Edmonton so I checked your profile and found that you live in Sheerwood park. That's cool back in 97-98 I lived in Fort Saskatchewan. I love that area up there.
Anyway good luck with the job offer.
Cheers,
Rob.


----------



## derael (11 Apr 2006)

Ah Fort Sask...haha not a bad place but theres not much there!

I'll keep with my suburbia paridise called Sherwood Park.  ;D

Back on topic; I really hope I make IAP for this summer and don't end up having to wait like 6-8 months. =/


----------



## derael (15 Jun 2006)

*UPDATE*

I've finally been approved as medically fit to enroll in the CF. They requested a lot of extra info on a past neurological condition of mine that had never been diagnosed. This was the last piece of the puzzle for my application so I'm going to call the recruiting center tomorrow and find out what exactly the status of my application is at this point and when exactly I MAY be off to basic.


----------



## derael (19 Jul 2006)

*UPDATE*

Well I'm finally merit listed, now they said I just have to wait for a phone call. Although they said it could be a while depending on when the next selection board meets. Anyone have an idea of when they do meet for CEOTP applications?


----------



## Meridian (29 Aug 2006)

Same board as DEO, and you go on the same IAPs as DEOs do. Essentially its as if you are a DEO, but a bit second class  (as far as pay and commissioning dates go).


----------



## derael (18 Sep 2006)

*UPDATE*

I got a call today from the recruiting center here in Edmonton, and they told me I've been selected for CEOTP and that my job offer should be coming through in the coming week! I can't explain how excited I am. I haven't been this happy in a while.   

All this waiting and now its finally coming through...almost there!


----------



## Meridian (20 Sep 2006)

Congratulations! Iwish i would have been able to apply at the same time as you ax, but unfortunately OCdt pay until MOC qualified is not financially doable for me. Next year maybe.

Enjoy the ride, my best friend is on IAP currently. Apparently it hasn't changed much since I was there


----------



## derael (26 Oct 2006)

*UPDATE*

Well, I thought I'd just bring this thread to it's conclusion stage. I finally received my offer today from a well spoken Captain at CFRC Edmonton. I accepted the offer and he said I would be receiving further info from my file manager once she was back in the office on this coming Monday. So I'll be off to *St. Jean, Quebec * to start IAP on *January 8th, 2007*. Thank you to everyone on *Army.ca * who responded to my various threads and to anyone who may read this from *CFRC Edmonton*. Even though I know you guys were busy and couldn't always get back to me right away, you were all still a great help to me and I hope that you continue to do a great service to your country by helping future applicants with the exceptional standards you have aided myself.

It's been a long journey since it will almost be a year from application start in February '06 to training start in January '07, but I'm positive the coming years of service will be well worth the wait.

Cheers!

_-Anyone with questions pertaining to my experiences through the CEOTP application process is certainly welcome to contact me via this thread, PM, e-mail or MSN.
_


----------



## Meridian (28 Oct 2006)

Ax - what were you told specifically about pay and commissioning, and, preferably, does it mention anything in your offer?


----------



## derael (28 Oct 2006)

I've received this question a few times via PM, but I should know these specifics once my file manager is back in the office on Monday. I'll be sure to ask her as long as I remember.


----------

